# Members In Depth Review of a new MS261



## blsnelling (Nov 20, 2010)

This review was emailed to me by one of the guys that had me pick them up a MS261. This saw is still bone stock. All of the text and pictures are his. He was having trouble posting the pics, so I'm posting this for him. I think you'll find his review one of the best ever. I know I enjoyed reading it.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Laying the ground work of my experience. First saw in my life was a new 076. Great saw. Didn't know any better that they made lighter saws. Just went with it, cleared 5 acres for a new home armed with a backhoe and never had a problem. Reckless as hell, but Angels were watching over me. 

For just being a firewood guy for years in Ohio for self use I've dropped trees from 5' diameter Beeches on down, cut allot of trees, traded down to a 066 Mag, got on the AS site and two years later have saws NIBs and total about a dozen just for fun. In Savannah it is way more warm than cold so only use maybe a cord a year, inside the fireplace and outside in the chiminea. However I cut for free at the Country Club that a friend of mine runs get to work up 48-56" Oaks. Make the more difficult drops for them between the water lines but for the most part everything is already laying on the ground ready for fun!

All that to say I sort of know a little about how to run a chainsaw but nothing about the craft that you have perfected in re-building and porting. Your threads and others have helped me fairly understand the internals and how a chainsaw works. Thank you. 

The MS 261. 

Let's start on the outside of the saw. And while we are at it I'll use my +1, -1, on points that stand out, at least to me. There are degrees of points I will admit, and in this saw there are many more degrees of positive points than negative, that's for sure. I'll talk as though you are sitting right here with me so pardon the loose format.

The 261 has a larger presence than the 260. (I just sold my 026 Pro and 026 but the 260 designation includes those in my thoughts) 

The 261 has a positive bar up attitude over the previous 260 which helps from snagging things close to the ground and keep the bar out of the dirt in uneven terrain.

The 261 sits the best. Good flat base. (Let's use my only 50cc saws throughout this report: The Snellerized 350, and the Dolmar 5105) To correct the 350 from wanting to roll over I customized a larger dog that helps allot. The Dolly sits good. 

Elasto Start included! Along with the Decompression Valve it makes for a very smooth start. Not that you need either on a 50cc saw but it just feels smoother and smoother often exudes a more quality product.

Controls. WOW! What a big difference. Almost a soft touch to the indents of each position. Not the "snap" of the plastic 260 notching into place. And the same pressure used in each movement. Very good.

Stainless Steel Muffler. Looks very cool on the saw. Dolmar has this on their new 5105s. No more rusting mufflers. However steel is harder and will need to be tapped for an extra port, as you experienced.

Bar Nuts. I use fiber washers so that the nuts don't scratch my paint on the chain covers of other saws. This is revolutionary to the industry and a good idea. No more lost nuts and they seem to seat better than the previous set up. You will see more of this.

Bar Cover. I like pre-drilled holes for an additional outside spike to protect the cover. The holes are pre-drilled on the inside however they didn't drill all the way through. Cleaner look but more work to add an extra spike. This saw, in my opinion deserves the chain roller and double spikes that the 361,440,460 already have on. Hope they offer that later.

Fuel tank. The plastic looks to be made out of different materials so that hopefully it won't turn to that aged pale yellow that most Stihls do. This just may look new after years of ownership. That always bugged me but was a way to somewhat tell the age of a used saw.

Flippy Caps. I've never had a problem with them, and do like them. 

Hood. Fit is perfect. However for me the three locks that hold it to the chassis are very stiff. And I don't see where they will become easier over time to operate. Stihl should have issued a Flat Driver to open them with that was wider tipped than the Scrench driver. One slip and the Hood could take a nasty scratch. I'm taking the hood to Sears and see if they have a wide Flat Driver that is just a 1/16 within the edge of the lock with a handle that just clears the Hood itself. This should reduce the pressure need to open the lock and reduce the chance of slippage. I might also "rough up" the flat sides of the Driver for more bite against the lock. I'm nit picking here but that's me at times.

Alright, lets take a tour inside this really neat chainsaw.

The air box is well thought out. The auto style air filter is premium and the seal is perfected against the fines (can't wait for our Aussie friends to try it out with their hard, dry wood) by going from a firm plastic material to a softer rubber feel on the seal to make the connection. Excellent thought and execution. 

Winter/Summer Shutter. Great spot, easy operation, can't be lost. One thought concerning winter operation however is that the air filter may experience more dust and debris because the engine heat being allowed to pass through will also carry some additional dust possibly. 

Spring AV Mounts. Of course.

Moving onto the two tanks of fuel ran through her. And my observations. Remember all three saws were used. My cousin, a mechanical pricing engineer was present and was part operator so that I could watch. Sometimes watching is more important than doing. Nothing scientific, just a loosely run play time.

The sound of a Strato is very different. The four stroking is hard to hear, if any. The engine with the H CCW all the way was at 13,100. Never tried to bring it any taller in the Rs because of breaking in so there is more to be had in stock form. 

The trigger response was the slowest of the three. My MS361 suffered from this until I added another exhaust port. I'm sure that will cure this minor delay. Unless a person had other snappier saws to compare to I doubt they would notice at all because once it picks up it leaps toward the top end. 

The 261 is wearing a 18" .325 RSC bar/chain. The balance is perfect. 16" felt too short and power left behind and 20" is getting into my larger saw territory and also adds weight and slows handling some so 18" it is...for now.

The plug is burning right where I like to see them. Charcoal on the intake side, light tan on the exhaust side. For what it's worth I use Stihl Ultra with 1/2 ounce of Klotz R50 Super Techniplate (for it's 525 flash point) mixed with Marine grade non-ethanol, yellow in color, 89 octane fuel. StaBil just because. Final mix is 42:1. The fuel is strained twice to remove any dirt. This gives me an error margin in case the amount of fuel is off a bit. 

The 261 is feels more powerful than a 260, no question. With the exhaust porting of my 026 Pro, (that I thought ran outstanding) the 261 still feels more powerful. I don't have it any longer to run side by side but I'm sure the 261 would pull away.

Torque. This saw makes great torque. As it is being leaned on a bit the rpms will drop into a 9500-9800 range and just stop dropping. Like magic or something and just hang there through the cut. With the same agressive lean on the other two they will continue to drop until you level off the lean. I like this torque.

(The wood we used was hard Maple. 19" in diameter. Too large in a way for these saws and cc but it's all I find around my Dad's home area. Really hard stuff.

Here is an interesting item. Stihl gives you more cut for the money spent in bar/chain. Measured from the spikes the 261 18" give you 17"s of cutting bar. The 5105 18" gives you 15.5" of cutting bar. The 350 16", not 18", gives you 14", which should translate with an 18" bar into 16" of cutting bar. Point for Stihl.

The Dolly was the only one wearing the 3/8ths chain. RSC.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 20, 2010)

We both ran the Snellerized 350 and both stood up with a grin on our faces like a dog in Georgia passing a peach seed! To keep it short, the 350 just flies. RPMs at 13,000, I need this saw to stick around awhile. What a saw! This is my "346XP". Or close to one. Set that aside, it really isn't in this competition but to show up and share what a talented Porter can do with a dremel! 

The Dolmar 5105. This saw I have always liked in the 50cc class. It feels balanced to me, muscley, of good German Quality, and the sound. Even my friends who own the Stihl shop smiled when they heard it fire up. Like a little V-8 rumbling. Sure it don't handle like the 350, but I just like it. This is the bad boy of the bunch. Jumps a bit in the wood (I'm going to try some Stihl RM chain instead of the RSC, that should smooth it out a touch), and with the fuel turned up pulls very well. This saw has about 6 tanks through it. This saw reminds me of the rear engine Porsches I used to race. Attitude all the way. You need to be paying attention at all times. RPMs at 14,000. Four stroking perfectly.

The MS 261. This saw is amazing. The Belle of the Ball at my insignificant event yesterday. By far the most refined chainsaw I own. From starting, to bar buried cuts, to just sitting happily idling, she is fine just to be doing whatever you ask. Anti Vibs are the best. Smooth Smooth Smooth is all I can say. The smoothness makes it feel not as fast, and here is where the watching comes in, it is deceiving. She is behind the 350 as she should be, not real bad, but behind. But ahead of the Dolly. Again not by much but ahead. But it is how she does it. Smooth. And her best note is when she is at 9800 in a bar buried cut, the sound isn't bad stock. I like it. 

Pulled the 261's muffler this morning, perfect. Oil on the piston, machining marks perfect, I feel better just knowing things are going well. 

Plus for the exhaust gasket with it's four tabs that hold it against the head for re-installing. Makes it allot easier! Great idea! 

The trigger response needs to be just a split second quicker I could live with this saw stock. Like the Dolly. Works for me. The trigger may get better with time. I'm very good at carb tuning and Brad is right, just a little off of the high of the L is perfect. Any more than that just isn't right. Unlike my other saws that like just a bit of fat on the bottom end. 

Nothing timed, just pure fun yesterday. 

Summing this expereince up. The Snelled 350 is the fastest and most fun saw in the 50cc class I own. Period.
The Dolly is my step-child, the 911 of the bunch. Gives you a few reasons not to own him but when it comes right down to it you smile when he starts. The MS 261. This is a "If I could only own one 50cc saw this would be it, saw." She does everything super well. Looks the best. Uses the least fuel, not that it is important, and probably gives me the least amount of carcinogens to breathe. I like this one enough to buy one NIB to stick in my suit closet along with the 440s and the 361s. And here is a revelation that just came in:

The MS 261 is either priced too low or the 260 is priced too high. The later is more like it. The MS261 is that much better than the 260 Pro. Even I can see that! 

So, in closing the MS261 sure has made a great debut IMO. Everyone has their preferences for sure. But this is the saw that a person could suggest without any reservations to the question "What saw should I buy in the 50cc size?"

One quick story leaving you today, when I began cutting the large round in half lengthwise with the MS261 the going was pretty tough. When the bar hit just buried and over 20" to go or so, I said enough of this, this is a new saw! Where is that Dolmar? Fired him up and finished the cut. Seems like in really tough conditions I'll grab the Muscle Head Dolmar, for everything else more normal give me the Belle of the Ball! The 261!

Thanks for listening. 

Here are some pictures.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## blsnelling (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## blsnelling (Nov 20, 2010)

His only minor complaint was about the throttle response of the 261. Here's what I told him.

I can help the throttle response on your 261. You need to lean the L out, nearly as much as you can and it still idle correctly. This will significantly help it. The rest of the fix is in advancing the ignition timing. This is done by removing the flywheel, and using a tiny square file and filing off 1/2 of the key, allowing the flywheel to spin CCW 1/2 of the key width. This will give you about 10° of additional timing advance. It will also give you about an additional 800-1000 RPMs. Tuning may be required. Thread a long drywall screw into the aluminum cap, and it will pull right out. Simply grind the ridge off of it and it will no longer be limited.


----------



## Harzack223 (Nov 20, 2010)

Awesome post, I too will give my review of the 261 sometime next week.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 20, 2010)

blsnelling said:


>



That picture tells more about the saws than a thousend words, literally!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Nov 20, 2010)

C'mon everyone!

Let's take this pissing match thread to 5,000 posts!! I know you sour sods can do it! I have faith! I really do!!!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Nov 20, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> That picture tells more about the saws than a thousend words, literally!



Indeed. But we all need those thousand words quoted over and over and over again to respond with yet 1024 more "me too's" and "I agree's".

And is it just me, or is someone not giving himself quite enuff credit lately?

Geezus. Next thing ya know, everyone will be complaining about how slow the server is.

opcorn:

Poge


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 20, 2010)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Indeed. But we all need those thousand words quoted over and over and over again to respond with yet 1024 more "me too's" and "I agree's".
> 
> And is it just me, or is someone not giving himself quite enuff credit lately?
> 
> ...



Whatever you meant by that, Brad is the one that deserve the credit! :rockn::rockn:


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 20, 2010)

Come on guys. Just give it up and discuss the topic at hand:bang:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Nov 20, 2010)

There's already 20 members watching this thread just waiting for it to explode....

Buncha woosies afraid to post.

Y'all are pathetic.....


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Nov 20, 2010)

great review. i like the sideXside pics really lets you see the differences.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 20, 2010)

More from the saw owner.


There are two more parts to my report for you. 

Cleanliness. The cleanest chainsaw behind the chain cover is the Dolmar, I suspect this has something to do with their slick galvanized type steel they use. The next is the MS261. (not sure what just happened to my type font, bumped something on the laptop, sorry) Almost as clean after cutting and the worst is the 350. Full of dirt for even less cutting. All those crannies I guess. This point may not be important to most but to me who waxes his saws it is. 

And the most (font is back! ??) important cosmetic feature of the MS261 is the exhaust!! All the 026s and the MS260s always had that exhaust blowing into the chasis or case by the chain, into the areas that are difficult to clean, and the staining always remained behind. Not the MS261! This is a biggie for me! No more new/used saw looking like it has been neglected. So thankful for that.


----------



## rms61moparman (Nov 20, 2010)

Great review!
And about as close to what I think as one could come.


Mike


----------



## komatsuvarna (Nov 20, 2010)

Im not really bias, I like what works! Ive owned more huskys than stihls, and like them both, but it sounds like my wait may have payed off. Im waiting on them to arrive here to check them out.....then Ill probably give a review.


----------



## chopperfreak2k1 (Nov 20, 2010)

VERY well done review, thank you.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Nov 20, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Come on guys. Just give it up and discuss the topic at hand:bang:



Which evidently has become which saw is the easiest to wax....

opcorn:

Poge


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 20, 2010)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Which evidently has become which saw is the easiest to wax....
> 
> opcorn:
> 
> Poge



And I thought I had CAD!!!:help:


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Nov 20, 2010)

I tried to buy one today....The guy said "they don't make the 261 anymore" so I explained to him it is a New model, he went and checked his computer then came back with the $519 price for a 16"......I Have $500+ in my pocket that I was going to buy the 346xp..................Now I'm thinkin I may get a tad more saw with the 261. Thanks to all who have taken the time to show the performance of this saw & others so a guy like me can "TRY" to make a decision on which one to buy..................Thanks (really)


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 20, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> That picture tells more about the saws than a thousend words, literally!



Sure does, it makes those other two look how shall we say,CHEAP!! Stihls are so pretty looks alone make them worth more,


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Nov 20, 2010)

This guy put alot of effort into that review, and from the looks of it, he is not biased in the least. I take his review to be worth it's weight in gold. So again, I can't wait to get ahold of one of them 261s to try out.


----------



## roncoinc (Nov 20, 2010)

After that review looks like the Dolmar is the way to go !!
glad somebody that owns the three brands in that class rates the dolmar better..even cleaner !!
and CHEAPER !!


----------



## roncoinc (Nov 20, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> That picture tells more about the saws than a thousend words, literally!



I know what you meen.
just seeing that word " SPEED " on the Dolly seperates the wheat from the chaf


----------



## roncoinc (Nov 20, 2010)

pogointhewoods said:


> indeed. But we all need those thousand words quoted over and over and over again to respond with yet 1024 more "me too's" and "i agree's".
> 
> And is it just me, or is someone not giving himself quite enuff credit lately?
> 
> ...



ya think !!???


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Nov 20, 2010)

So ST, you still sticking with the "261 looks clumsy and poorly balanced" idea from the pics, or what? Not being smart, JW.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 20, 2010)

chopperfreak2k1 said:


> very well done review, thank you.



+1


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 21, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> So ST, you still sticking with the "261 looks clumsy and poorly balanced" idea from the pics, or what? Not being smart, JW.



Yes, and I am talking about *sideways* balance! 

The Dolmar is pretty bad in that regard, and the Stihl looks like it is even worse.....


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 21, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, and I am talking about *sideways* balance!



   seriously???


----------



## dieselram (Nov 21, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, and I am talking about *sideways* balance!
> 
> The Dolmar is pretty bad in that regard, and the Stihl looks like it is even worse.....



The great part is you DON'T have to get one... That is what makes the world go around!!!


----------



## saxman (Nov 21, 2010)

Brad, Thanks for your efforts on testing and reporting on the new MS261. I intend on getting one as soon as my dealer can obtain one from the distributor that serves Southern Illinois. Please continue with your informative posts and don't let the naysayers discourage you. There are many more of us than them.

Steve


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Nov 21, 2010)

I have problems with my balance sideways aswell.....


----------



## Chaz1 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm suprised that there has not been one mention of the 261 having a "slant" to the handle. Personally I like that. My 346xp has the same slant and I find it to very comfortable.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 21, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, and I am talking about *sideways* balance!
> 
> The Dolmar is pretty bad in that regard, and the Stihl looks like it is even worse.....



Like when you sit the 346 down and it falls over everytime?

I've read of guys fabricating custom dawgs to stop this, LOL.:bang:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 21, 2010)

Chaz1 said:


> I'm suprised that there has not been one mention of the 261 having a "slant" to the handle. Personally I like that. My 346xp has the same slant and I find it to very comfortable.



I had to go look at the picture from the top again. Seems the Dolmar has the straightest and the 346 the "most bent". I'd like to see a 2153 and 260 beside them. Doesn't look like a problem for any of the saws though.


----------



## Slamm (Nov 21, 2010)

> Originally Posted by SawTroll
> Yes, and I am talking about sideways balance!



Had I not finished swallowing my food shortly before reading the above text. I would have spit it onto my laptop. I have see it all now.

SIDEWAYS BALANCE

That is great, leave the Troll to come up with details within details within yet again details.

That is awesome, I'm going to check the sideways balance on my saws. Is there a measurement for this or some kinda go/no go gauge or what consistutes a passing grade?????

Troll you have passion, I just thinks its a bit misplaced at times.

Sideways Balance,

Sam


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 21, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, and I am talking about *sideways* balance!
> 
> The Dolmar is pretty bad in that regard, and the Stihl looks like it is even worse.....



Jealouscy killed the cat Troll, don't let it kill you. That 261 sure has shown your true colors. Too funny, if you sold for the home team I could understand your bias. The cheerleading just as a cheerleader wearing that Husky dress with no vested interest or making a dollar is silly. Is good for giggles though and man people are surely giggling reading your posts about the 261, I know I am. Continue on ole feller, nothing more funnier than watching some ole coot make a fool out of himself, especially sideways, :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## saxman (Nov 21, 2010)

Tommy, I think we need to help our friend Troll come up with a name for the unit of measurement for sideways balance. What shall it be???? tilt/in? lean? what do you think?


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 21, 2010)

saxman said:


> Tommy, I think we need to help our friend Troll come up with a name for the unit of measurement for sideways balance. What shall it be???? tilt/in? lean? what do you think?



I don't know man but these assumtions he's making by looking at pictures is getting insane now. I'm gonna have to go console my ole buddy before he loose's it altogether, poor feller, never knew a saw could do so much to a man,LOLOLOL


----------



## sunfish (Nov 21, 2010)

I was somewhat interested in the 261, but after all this, am no longer. :deadhorse:


----------



## Slamm (Nov 21, 2010)

sunfish said:


> I was somewhat interested in the 261, but after all this, am no longer. :deadhorse:



I'm opposite, I was interested in the 261, and even after all of this crap ............. I'm still interested in it, LOL. Of course, before I was just going to buy it without handleing it and send it to the saw modder to get worked over, but now I'm going to have to check the sideways balance and possibly make some adjustment.

Possibly Troll has started some new excuse to modd saws in a different way. MoDD the Sidways Balance with various weights and custom handlebars. Possibly there is an OIL that can fix this or lend some benefit, Gasoline/Gary you are in charge of that one, LOL.

Sam


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 21, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, and I am talking about *sideways* balance!
> 
> The Dolmar is pretty bad in that regard, and the Stihl looks like it is even worse.....





dieselram said:


> The great part is you DON'T have to get one... That is what makes the world go around!!!



Right! I don't have to, and will not! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Nov 21, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Right! I don't have to, and will not! :biggrinbounce2:



You will Trollzilla, when you feel all that sideway balance thingy stuff :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Nov 21, 2010)

I used to think that boobs were the only thing that went lop sided.

ST I'm gonna send you an MS261 Care Package this Christmas. I'll send it to Dunn Tire and they're put it on the computerized balancing machine and weight it properly so it feels more gyrosphereical.


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 21, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Jealouscy killed the cat Troll, don't let it kill you. That 261 sure has shown your true colors. Too funny, if you sold for the home team I could understand your bias. The cheerleading just as a cheerleader wearing that Husky dress with no vested interest or making a dollar is silly. Is good for giggles though and man people are surely giggling reading your posts about the 261, I know I am. Continue on ole feller, nothing more funnier than watching some ole coot make a fool out of himself, especially sideways, :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Tommy stop picking on the Troll!!!.................You are going to drive him to go out in the woods and actually cut wood .....



.


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Nov 21, 2010)

saxman said:


> Tommy, I think we need to help our friend Troll come up with a name for the unit of measurement for sideways balance. What shall it be???? tilt/in? lean? what do you think?




Lateral Stability/Integrity???


I am still interested in getting one. I went at lunch today (with cash in pocket) to put a down payment, They where closed


----------



## hybridkarpower (Nov 21, 2010)

I think a thorough review by Consumer Report is in order, they'll clear up all the smoke :monkey:

Side way balance ? Never came to mind on chainsaws, but off the subject that topic has come up before with guys in tactical units with "polymer frame" side arms such as Glocks, Sprinfield XD's etc where you have a metal slide/barrel mounted on light wt polymer frame, these guns tends to be "top heavy" & thus require more efforts to balance it "side ways" before taking head shots in tactical scenarios (hostage rescue etc).




blsnelling said:


> Come on guys. Just give it up and discuss the topic at hand:bang:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Nov 21, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> C'mon everyone!
> 
> Let's take this pissing match thread to 5,000 posts!! I know you sour sods can do it! I have faith! I really do!!!



Don't disappoint me fellas. Let's do it. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Nov 21, 2010)

sunfish said:


> I was somewhat interested in the 261, but after all this, am no longer. :deadhorse:



That coming from the Husky 346xp #1 fanboy.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 21, 2010)

04ultra said:


> Tommy stop picking on the Troll!!!.................You are going to drive him to go out in the woods and actually cut wood .....
> 
> 
> 
> .



I is not picking on Sawtroll. He is my bestest buddy. However looking at his complaints about the 261 I feel certain he must have fallen and bumped his noggin or something. I gots to get overthere to Norway before its too late for my friend. Someone gas up the Lisa Marie and send the limo over to pick me up, hurry, its a matter of what, ya dayummm right, sideways and standing up,LOLOL


----------



## TraditionalTool (Nov 21, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> I is not picking on Sawtroll. He is my bestest buddy. However looking at his complaints about the 261 I feel certain he must have fallen and bumped his noggin or something. I gots to get overthere to Norway before its too late for my friend. Someone gas up the Lisa Marie and send the limo over to pick me up, hurry, its a matter of what, ya dayummm right, sideways and standing up,LOLOL


Tommy,

It is a saw, plain and simple. Nothing to get too excited about, IMO, it has some of the fixes that most any idiot would have done to it. For the amount of years that Stihl continued to sell those clunky 260s, it's about time they improved something on them. The 260 was a good reason for me not to get a Stihl in that size range, but for now I have that range covered by the Husqvarnas I own.

No matter how you slice and dice it, the 261 is still about 1 lb. heavier than the 260 was.

I'm just not that impressed with the 261, and feel the 346xp is a better saw for the lesser amount of $$$s. I'm not brand loyal, I use a saw as a tool, and if the tool gets the job done more power to it. I'm sure that folks who buy 261s will get work done with them, and that is what matters. The rest of the arse hair splittin' is just childish.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 21, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> That coming from the Husky 346xp #1 fanboy.


Sorry, Sir. I will tone down the 346 preaching and I apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused


----------



## atlarge54 (Nov 21, 2010)

Could it be that some guys take their chainsaws a WEE BIT TOO SERIOUSLY????? There was a comment early in this thread about WAXING CHAINSAWS. Please please tell me that this is not a common practice. I just have a hard time envisioning anyone I know ever waxing a chainsaw. 

I'm not going to pick on the troll but I'd bet he thinks it adds too much weight.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 21, 2010)

TraditionalTool said:


> Tommy,
> 
> It is a saw, plain and simple. Nothing to get too excited about, IMO, it has some of the fixes that most any idiot would have done to it. For the amount of years that Stihl continued to sell those clunky 260s, it's about time they improved something on them. The 260 was a good reason for me not to get a Stihl in that size range, but for now I have that range covered by the Husqvarnas I own.
> 
> ...



Exactly, its just a saw. Those that like their 346's should keep them and not buy a 261, simple as that, hell they aren't anyway if truth really be known. Truth be known farther I could care less as well, I got my stable of buyers. All this yaking about weight and handling and blah blah blah from those that haven't even touch it yet is non-sense. Fun but still non-sense just the same. One thing is for certain and this can be taken to the bank. The 261 has alot of improvements over the older 260 and it will sell bigtime. It will outsell anything the rest come up with, be the 346 or its replacement on the way. Thats where my main interest is. I'm with the manufacturer's point of view, they make them for one purpose and one purpose only, to sell. Finally looking at all the improvements its fair to say the 261 does indeed have enough improvements over the 260 to warrant the extra 1 pound. Those that use the 260 will have no problem accepting the 261 as its replacement. Few on this board realize it but there are more 260's out in the hands of users than any other 50cc saw. Yes the little hot rods beat it up everywhere except where it counts most, at the sales counter, there the 260 won. All those 260 buyers will be happy with the 261 for sure. Stihl did a good job on it, no question about it. The naggin and yaking about it does not matter, it will still sell and sell well, the non-sense of nagging and yaking is good fun I will admit, some of what I've read has had me rolling here, some funny stuff going on for sure,


----------



## Slamm (Nov 21, 2010)

atlarge54 said:


> Could it be that some guys take their chainsaws a WEE BIT TOO SERIOUSLY????? There was a comment early in this thread about WAXING CHAINSAWS. Please please tell me that this is not a common practice. I just have a hard time envisioning anyone I know ever waxing a chainsaw.
> 
> I'm not going to pick on the troll but I'd bet he thinks it adds too much weight.



Oh you are so wrong, SawTroll uses a lightweight synthetic wax with the right "balance" of ingredients and then it must be applied in a "balanced" fashion or it throws off the "balance" of the saw and therefore renders said saw utterly useless for anything other than a paper weight.

Thats just what I heard,

Sam


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 21, 2010)

sunfish said:


> Sorry, Sir. I will tone down the 346 preaching and I apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused



Why, I have a 346 and I like it. Course I sell Stihl so at the shop I never mention that 346,LOLOLOL


----------



## sunfish (Nov 21, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Why, I have a 346 and I like it. Course I sell Stihl so at the shop I never mention that 346,LOLOLOL



LOL. Thanks, man!


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 21, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Why, I have a 346 and I like it. Course I sell Stihl so at the shop I never mention that 346,LOLOLOL



I have a 346NE and a 2153 so there!!!




.


----------



## 8433jeff (Nov 21, 2010)

04ultra said:


> Tommy stop picking on the Troll!!!.................You are going to drive him to go out in the woods and actually cut wood .....
> 
> 
> 
> .



Santa Claus will be here in 34 days, too.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 21, 2010)

All I have to say, is that some of you guys need to get a life. So what if a guy likes to wax his chainsaw. Sounds silly to me too, but who cares? Really! And do you not think that Saw Troll is very aware that he's beating a dead horse? And you guys have fallen for it in how many threads now? You're too easy. So he thinks the 346 is the best handling saw. Maybe he's wrong, but I doubt it. I wonder how many times he sets and laughs at you guys getting all worked up over the same thing time and time again. So instead, we set here and fight amongst ourselve like a bunch of PMSing women, whining about this, and complaining about that. It's not even about chainsaws half of the time! If you don't have anything better to do that pick on someone, step away from the computer. Think about it guys. It really is pathetic.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Nov 21, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> One thing is for certain and this can be taken to the bank. The 261 has alot of improvements over the older 260 and it will sell bigtime.


I agree it will sell, just like the 260 sold. There will most likely always be Stihl loyalist, and good for that as it keeps you in business.


THALL10326 said:


> Finally looking at all the improvements its fair to say the 261 does indeed have enough improvements over the 260 to warrant the extra 1 pound.


Maybe so, but I know one things for certain. I was using a Husqvarna 350 last week, and for some reason I couldn't get it started and flooded it...so I went and got the 359 out of the shed. This saw is about 2-3 lbs. heavier than the 350. At the end of the day, for the work I was doing, I noticed it on my back big time. I'm sure if I was using it every day I would be used to it, but those 2 lbs. made a big different in the soreness of my back.


THALL10326 said:


> Those that use the 260 will have no problem accepting the 261 as its replacement. Few on this board realize it but there are more 260's out in the hands of users than any other 50cc saw. Yes the little hot rods beat it up everywhere except where it counts most, at the sales counter, there the 260 won.


I think that's a fair assessment, that the 260 wins at the counter. But I don't use my saws at the counter, and in fact, most of them were bought used. I don't have a 346xp, but if I was going to buy a new saw that would most likely be the one I would buy. Am I a Husqvarna loyalist? I wouldn't say that, but I do like the way they perform. Heck, I just bought an Echo 3450 off craigslist. Most people would cringe at that saw, but I'm converting it to 1/4" pitch and will use it with a 12" dime tip carving bar.


THALL10326 said:


> All those 260 buyers will be happy with the 261 for sure. Stihl did a good job on it, no question about it.


I agree, it looks like they did a good job, but I still have one question.

Why is it that it took them so long to correct many of the problems with the 260? Most of these fixes were long overdue. Stihl could have easily fixed many of them years ago, but chose not to and wait. As it was the 260 was the smallest of the Pro saws, so it's no wonder that it sold well. The saw that confuses me more is the ms200 rear handle. It seems overpriced for what it is, but I'm not sure what the advantage is for Stihl to keep the price high and only sell a few of them. That said I've had my eyes open for a used ms200 rear handle, maybe I'll find one someday at a reasonable price. $600 new is too much.


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Nov 21, 2010)

*A lot of people will agree with you*



blsnelling said:


> Think about it guys. I really is pathetic.



You speaking your gangster rap?

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 21, 2010)

CHEVYTOWN13 said:


> You speaking your gangster rap?



No, just a Freudian slip I guess, lol.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 21, 2010)

04ultra said:


> I have a 346NE and a 2153 so there!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm out of the saw hobby and into this hobby. Tant she a beauty, we doggie. Make sure you show that to your girlie friend and tell her the song she requested is being composed,hahahaha


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 21, 2010)

Just had to have that D28 eh? Looks good, show us some tunes.:rockn:


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 21, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> All I have to say, is that some of you guys need to get a life. So what if a guy likes to wax his chainsaw. Sounds silly to me too, but who cares? Really! And do you not think that Saw Troll is very aware that he's beating a dead horse? And you guys have fallen for it in how many threads now? You're too easy. So he thinks the 346 is the best handling saw. Maybe he's wrong, but I doubt it. I wonder how many times he sets and laughs at you guys getting all worked up over the same thing time and time again. So instead, we set here and fight amongst ourselve like a bunch of PMSing women, whining about this, and complaining about that. It's not even about chainsaws half of the time! If you don't have anything better to do that pick on someone, step away from the computer. Think about it guys. It really is pathetic.



Shames on you , your calling my dearest buddy Sawtroll a pot stirrer in that post, how dares ya, wait a minute, it is good entertainment, cheers for Sawtroll I say, if he's laffing good, I know I am,


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Nov 21, 2010)

sunfish said:


> Sorry, Sir. I will tone down the 346 preaching and I apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused



Hey, lets keep it casual here mang. Sir is what I call my grandpa. I'm only 30. We're all brothers here anyways, brothers of the chainsaw.  You can tell that by the way we all fight.

Though I was only trying to get a little humor out of you, you no doubt took it the wrong way. But lets not kid ourselves here, you're the 346's #1 fan, just as I am with the 361. We both love our babies and don't want anyone badmouthing them while we're around, right? But if a Husqvarna saw comes along that gives it a challenge, or even a beatdown, I will be trying that saw out for size. Just as I know the 346 is a great saw, I know now that it's got some competition. You should give her a spin if/when you get a chance. I know I can't wait to.


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 21, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> Just had to have that D28 eh? Looks good, show us some tunes.:rockn:



I debated and debated. I thought dayummm why does that thing cost so much. I hads to find out. It sounds sweeeeeeeeeeet. Worth every penny I charged on my AM card. I'll probably learn how to play it before I ever get it paid for,hehe


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Nov 21, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> I debated and debated. I thought dayummm why does that thing cost so much. I hads to find out. It sounds sweeeeeeeeeeet. Worth every penny I charged on my AM card. I'll probably learn how to play it before I ever get it paid for,hehe



I need to get up pics of my dad's Martin. I a not sure what the model number or anything is, but I think it was built in '69 or'79, one of the two. It is awesome though.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 21, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Hey, lets keep it casual here mang. Sir is what I call my grandpa. I'm only 30. We're all brothers here anyways, brothers of the chainsaw.  You can tell that by the way we all fight.
> 
> Though I was only trying to get a little humor out of you, you no doubt took it the wrong way. But lets not kid ourselves here, you're the 346's #1 fan, just as I am with the 361. We both love our babies and don't want anyone badmouthing them while we're around, right? But if a Husqvarna saw comes along that gives it a challenge, or even a beatdown, I will be trying that saw out for size. Just as I know the 346 is a great saw, I know now that it's got some competition. You should give her a spin if/when you get a chance. I know I can't wait to.



Was trying a little humor of my own.  I will give this new saw a test drive 
when I can. It's all good!


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Nov 21, 2010)

sunfish said:


> Was trying a little humor of my own.  I will give this new saw a test drive
> when I can. It's all good!



I thought you may have been. You a cool cat Sunfish, but you're taste in saw is yucky.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 21, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I thought you may have been. You a cool cat Sunfish, but you're taste in saw is yucky.



You're alright too, man! 

Yeah they're 'yucky'. Have only cut 12 cords in the last 4 weeks...

Better get ya a 346 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Nov 21, 2010)

sunfish said:


> You're alright too, man!
> 
> Yeah they're 'yucky'. Have only cut 12 cords in the last 4 weeks...
> 
> Better get ya a 346 :hmm3grin2orange:



I think I'm gonna hold out to try the 261 out first. I'll buy the one that feels best in my hands. The minimal power difference in either one makes to difference to me. 

I wish you would get you a 361, and drop that 357 though for real. :hmm3grin2orange:

I punished the 361 a couple days ago. Cut about 35 Locust and Cheery trees that were mostly in the 25-30" range, then had to buck em in half to be pushed up by the skidsteer. I love this saw, and it's stock.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 21, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I think I'm gonna hold out to try the 261 out first. I'll buy the one that feels best in my hands. The minimal power difference in either one makes to difference to me.
> 
> I wish you would get you a 361, and drop that 357 though for real. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> I punished the 361 a couple days ago. Cut about 35 Locust and Cheery trees that were mostly in the 25-30" range, then had to buck em in half to be pushed up by the skidsteer. I love this saw, and it's stock.



I tell ya, the 361 is one Stihl I would like to have. Only reason I got the 357 is it was a good deal, used, but like new, is a good saw though. I'll be looking for one.


----------



## peter399 (Nov 22, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> The 261 has alot of improvements over the older 260 and it will *sell* bigtime. *It will **outsell* *anything* the rest come up with.... Thats where *my main* *interest* is. *I'm with the manufacturer's point of view*, they make them for one purpose and *one purpose only, to sell*..... The naggin and yaking about it (handling, weight etc.) does not matter, *it will still **sell* and *sell *well.



Thanks for putting it all clear for us Tommie what your intentions are with AS and what are Stihl's intentions with their business... If the 261 would have been another 2 lbs heavier, you would still have praised it in every 50cc thread. "It will outsell everything, regardless what they come up with.." Isn't that statement a little naive? For example if Husky's new 60cc specs ARE true (MS362 power at MS261 weight), don't you think that would bring some sales? I know it will not stop you from bashing it here on AS since it would affect your own sales. 

I know AS is part of how you make your living, but it is funny how you and 2k now describes the 260 is now "older" and "outdated" and "inferior to the 261". Two weeks ago it was the best 50cc on the market that everyone should buy! 
Except for the captured bar nuts and the flimsy flippy caps, Husky users have had the other features of the 261 for 20 years now.

Question: If a 15 yr old comes into your shop and says: I wan't the biggest chainsaw you have to cut my old man into small pieces. -Would you sell him a 880? I'm sure Stihl would send you a big diploma afterwards


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 22, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Why, I have a 346 and I like it. Course I sell Stihl so at the shop I never mention that 346,LOLOLOL



Maybe you should have mentioned it to Stihl, so they could get some pointers on how a well designed 50cc saw should be?


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 22, 2010)

peter399 said:


> Thanks for putting it all clear for us Tommie what your intentions are with AS and what are Stihl's intentions with their business... If the 261 would have been another 2 lbs heavier, you would still have praised it in every 50cc thread. "It will outsell everything, regardless what they come up with.." Isn't that statement a little naive? For example if Husky's new 60cc specs ARE true (MS362 power at MS261 weight), don't you think that would bring some sales? I know it will not stop you from bashing it here on AS since it would affect your own sales.
> 
> I know AS is part of how you make your living, but it is funny how you and 2k now describes the 260 is now "older" and "outdated" and "inferior to the 261". Two weeks ago it was the best 50cc on the market that everyone should buy!
> Except for the captured bar nuts and the flimsy flippy caps, Husky users have had the other features of the 261 for 20 years now.
> ...



Pete its obvious your two cards short of a full deck. What I said was fact. Since when do manufacturers build saws to give away, they don't, they are for sale. Has Husqvarna ever said here Pete we built this saw just to give to you, I didn't think so. 

Far as sales go no I wouldn't sell a 15 year old a 880 or cut up his pappy. I've turned down many many sales toward those I know don't need a saw at all. I doubt I would sell you one either, I'd have to make you fill out a form of something first, LOLOL

I think what really erks you is for all your hoop la about the 346 the 260 still kicked it in the gonads in sales. I have a 346 Pete and I like it. However I never made a fuss over it untill I actually used it. These naysayers about the 261, you included since a pound bugs you, haven't even touch it yet they are spouting off, too funny. Even more funny is your groaning about the weight yet have no intention what so ever to buy one anyway so whats your point? It can only be one thing, to point out to others not to buy it, shames on ya, using this board for that. Doesn't matter however, its still going to roll off the shelves.

Far as me praising the 261, since when, hell I was the one that said I couldn't see where it was all that fast, you drunk or something. I have said it has many improvements over the 260 and it does, since when does stating fact become praise Pete. Now it is obvious you have a tuff time accpeting facts but thats your problem, not mine. 

Lastly but not least neither Stihl nor me need this site to sell products. I got a list I keep that contains over 4000 names of people I've sold product to. Of that number only 3 or 4 that I can think of off hand know of this site. The rest have never mentioned it to me meaning they probably never heard of it. If you look Pete I started messing around on this site in 04. I've been dealing in Stihl since the early 90's so do the math. 

Finally and foremost Pete, 2k is not my son, I'm not his daddy. He has bought alot of Stihl off me and I treat him right. What he says on this site is of his own free will just like you as a matter of fact. You pound the payment for those Huskies and 2k toots the horn for Stihl so whats the problem. If you can't stand the heat get out the kitchen, don't call me about 2k, I kinda enjoy his posts smacking back and since he's on the home team more power to him,haha


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 22, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Maybe you should have mentioned it to Stihl, so they could get some pointers on how a well designed 50cc saw should be?



I called them. Stihl said no thanks, they will continue to put two rings on the piston for long engine life, not one ring for a short term power gain. They did ask me how long my oiler lasted on my 346, I said about 5 tanks, they laffed and then asked how long has your oiler lasted on your 026, I said 15 years, they replied there's ya sign,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## CentaurG2 (Nov 22, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> *He has bought alot of Stihl off me and I treat him right.*



Ewww…. Yuck! Way more info than any of us needed to know but not unexpected. Say where is your little toady today??


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 22, 2010)

CentaurG2 said:


> Ewww…. Yuck! Way more info than any of us needed to know but not unexpected. Say where is your little toady today??



Cent your getting pitiful man, thinking stuff like that, wait a minute, I have heard tree hacks for the most part are azzhole buddies, working long hours out "deep" in the woods together, makes sense now, 

I got no idea where 2k is, why you wanna know where he is, he sure as hell isn't going down in the woods with you,LOLOL


----------



## PB (Nov 22, 2010)

*i like cake!!!.....and pie!!!.....and cookies!!!.....and salt and vinegar chips!!!*


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh man I love me some salt and vinegar chips. There's a poll around somewhere about that.....


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 22, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Oh man I love me some salt and vinegar chips. There's a poll around somewhere about that.....



So find that thread and post in it:greenchainsaw:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 22, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> I called them. Stihl said no thanks, they will continue to put two rings on the piston for long engine life, not one ring for a short term power gain. They did ask me how long my oiler lasted on my 346, I said about 5 tanks, they laffed and then asked how long has your oiler lasted on your 026, I said 15 years, they replied there's ya sign,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Well, that oiler issue was a warranty case, that could happen to any saw, and there never has been proven that two rings last longer than one, even if it is plausilble.

What Stihl needs to learn is making truely well-handling saws, with snappy accelleration + "weight control" on strato saws.

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 22, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Well, that oiler issue was a warranty case, that could happen to any saw, and there never has been proven that two rings last longer than one, even if it is plausilble.
> 
> What Stihl needs to learn is making truely well-handling saws, with snappy accelleration + "weight control" on strato saws.
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



True. I have no idea why it stopped oiling, I haven't bothered to open it up and see. Yup, coulda happened to my 026 as well but well you know,haha
I'll get around to checking it out one of these days, its well worth fixing, I like that little saw. 

Oh no lets not get into the two ring thing, I was only teasing though many would disagree with you on that but not me, I don't care one way or the other. See Sawtroll thats the thing, those that have 346's like me should not be fussing about the 261, the 346 is a fine saw, if ya like it keep it,

Stihl doesn't need to do anything but what they've always done, it is not they that is playing second fiddle, they is playing lead all the way,:rockn::rockn:


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the great review and pics, Brad!!!! Lots of food for thought.


----------



## rms61moparman (Nov 22, 2010)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> Thanks for the great review and pics, Brad!!!! Lots of food for thought.





And lots of B.S. For the rose garden!!!
It's been a good year for the roses!
Brad you have to be the KING of starting a simple, fantastic thread and having it go to hell in a handbasket!!!!!


Mike


----------



## Blowncrewcab (Nov 22, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> And lots of B.S. For the rose garden!!!
> It's been a good year for the roses!
> Brad you have to be the KING of starting a simple, fantastic thread and having it go to hell in a handbasket!!!!!
> 
> ...




Ain't that the truth....I think in the last week he should win a vacation or something....


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 22, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> Brad you have to be the KING of starting a simple, fantastic thread and having it go to hell in a handbasket!!!!!



I guess their Mommas didn't give them enough attention as a child.


----------



## RTK (Nov 22, 2010)

Santa's gonna know who's been naughty and who's been nice


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Nov 22, 2010)

The way I see it, Brad tore up a new 261 on his dime.......... and then let us know the results, not bad in my book. If someone is not happy about how he performed the testing, simple solution is to go spend your own money on testing.


----------



## peter399 (Nov 23, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> I think what really erks you is for all your hoop la about the 346 the 260 still kicked it in the gonads in sales. I have a 346 Pete and I like it. However I never made a fuss over it untill I actually used it. These naysayers about the 261, you included since a pound bugs you, haven't even touch it yet they are spouting off, too funny. Even more funny is your groaning about the weight yet have no intention what so ever to buy one anyway so whats your point? It can only be one thing, to point out to others not to buy it, shames on ya, using this board for that. Doesn't matter however, its still going to roll off the shelves.




Tommy, I'm no naysayer about the 261. Read my post in Brad's thread and you will see that I judge the 261 as high as the 346 with the 261 having a small edge in power and the 346 in weight. So don't point any fingers on me bashing the 261. It is a huge improvement over the 260 and seems to be a very nice saw. Not that I need another 50cc saw now but if I did, I would definately have a look on the 261, especially since Stihls are 60% of the Husky prices in Sweden.



THALL10326 said:


> You pound the payment for those Huskies and 2k toots the horn for Stihl so whats the problem. If you can't stand the heat get out the kitchen, don't call me about 2k, I kinda enjoy his posts smacking back and since he's on the home team more power to him,haha



Tommy, there are lightyears between me and 2k, so please don't even try to compare us. Ok, I might prefer Husky in general because I live in Sweden and Husky is a Swedish company, but other than that I have no personal benefits (like you have) from Husky selling chainsaws. 
BUT, I can also say, and I really mean it:

- Before it was discontinued, the ms361 was the best 60cc saw on the market. If I would have bought a 60cc then, I would have bought a 361. 
- For a small saw, I would probably opt for a ms200. 
- Stihl makes superb *** and they are probably the best for bars and chains. There I wish that Husky would have what Stihl has.

Now good luck in trying to get 2k's to make a similar statement on Husky or Dolmar or anything else but Stihl .. that guy has had too much Stihl brainwashing or too much alcohol or both.

Since you didn't answer the question, I guess you still think that regardless of what the others come up with, the 261 will outsell them all ? That is a very arrogant attitude which can hit back on you. I think Stihl could have made it better with the 441, 362 and 261. Normally when you put something new on the market, it should be lighter or have more power. The 362 has not got the reputation of the 361. In my book, the 361 is still the king. As I said, the 261 is a big step forward but the weight increase from the 260 is not a good thing. Time to get a 50cc saw back to the weight it had 10-20 years ago.
Time will tell but the 562 xp,and probably the 550xp also, seem to have extremely attractive specifications. 

There are risks in all business. Stihl is heavily attacking the cordless market with the battery powered chainsaws. 
You know Dolmar with their chainsaw knowledge and you know who is the owner of Dolmar ? There can be giant new competitors around the corner in Makita, Bosch, Hitatchi.. Stihl is doing high pressure washers where they must compete against companies like Kärcher... Forest equipment is becoming just a part of the product portfolio, just like at Husky.
Then you have the hundreds of Chinese knock-offs... IBM was also big once upon a time..

Another thing, you say the 260 outsold the 246 by a HUGE margin. I would like to see those number (per year). Sales 260 vs 346+2153+353+2152. We will see how HUGE the difference is given that Husky is the world largest manufacturer of chainsaws and the 50cc saws should be their top sellers. 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 23, 2010)

peter399 said:


> .... Tommy, there are lightyears between me and 2k, so please don't even try to compare us. ....



Very true, but you shouldn't really mention Tommy and 2K like they were doing the same thing either! 
Tommy is a salesman, and represent Stihl, so there is no wonder that he is bragging about Stihls marketing and sales in the US. It doesn't matter to him that it is very different on other markets. 

I agree with you on the MS361, and it is a pity that they were too slow to come out with anything else that was similar in basic design. 
Also, I partly agree regarding bar and chain, but there sure are exceptions!


----------



## peter399 (Nov 23, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Very true, but you shouldn't really mention Tommy and 2K like they were doing the same thing either!
> Tommy is a salesman, and represent Stihl, so there is no wonder that he is bragging about Stihls marketing and sales in the US. It doesn't matter to him that it is very different on other markets.



I know Tommie is a good guy. We just have fun teasing each other a little bit. I think we would have a good time over a couple of beers and a BBQ


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Nov 23, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> So find that thread and post in it:greenchainsaw:



I can't find it. It's buried in all the other 261 pissing match threads.


----------

